# Davis / Cumulus webpage



## Werk_AG (13 Mai 2014 às 04:01)

Olá, boas

Alguem poderia me indicar links de páginas web de estações meteo baseadas em Davis VP2 ou VUE que estejam a utilizar como software o CUMULUS?

É que gostaria de analizar alguns dos gráficos gerados pelo Cumulus, com base nos dados provenientes dessas estações.

Desde já obrigado.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mai 2014 às 14:17)

É procurar pelo fórum da Sandaysoft, por users que tenham Davis e websites. Os gráficos são gerados com os valores do minuto em que o gráfico foi gerado. Isto aplica se a todas as variáveis, incluindo o rain rate e a rajada máxima.


----------



## Werk_AG (13 Mai 2014 às 22:24)

Obrigado SpiderVV

Possivelmente eu deveria ter incluído no titulo do tópico "em Portugal", pois é isso que tinha em mente.

Imagino que com tantas Davis por cá, alguem utilize o Cumulus.

Desde já obrigado a quem puder colaborar.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mai 2014 às 22:47)

Ah! Então o MeteoElvas é um grande exemplo!

http://meteoelvas.com/wxgraphs.php Os gráficos de vento mostram-se da maneira que estão porque o dono da estação tem a rajada máxima dos últimos 10 minutos activada nos gráficos em vez da "actual".


----------



## Werk_AG (13 Mai 2014 às 23:45)

Incrível! Esqueci-me completamente que o meu amigo da MeteoElvas utiliza uma Davis. Certamente a página que visito com mais frequência, e mesmo assim...

Obrigado SpiderVV, acho que irei perguntar-lhe umas coisas directamente.

No entanto se alguem souber de mais alguns links, agradeço.

Cumps


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2014 às 00:39)

O próprio Steve, developer do Cumulus.
http://sanday.org.uk/weather/trends.htm


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Dez 2014 às 09:45)

Alguém sabe como colocar estas publicações do cumulus em português?


----------



## CptRena (6 Dez 2014 às 14:13)

http://wiki.sandaysoft.com/a/Twitter.txt


----------



## ijv (11 Dez 2014 às 20:40)

Não sei se alguém tem interesse em colocar os dados no Facebook. Quem precisar de ajuda mande pk


----------

